# Cast Iron Skillet Almond Shortbread----yummm!



## kathrynn (Jan 22, 2013)

Found another dessert recipe I wanted to try.  It's simple to make too.
















DSCN3949.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 22, 2013




















DSCN3947.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 22, 2013








10 inch cast iron skillet


Cooking spray


Foil


1 1/2 cups sugar (*****plus 2 TBS)


1 1/2 sticks of Butter, melted


2 large eggs, beaten


1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour


1/2 tsp of salt


1 tsp almond extract


1/2 cup sliced almonds with skins (I am going to use 1/3 cup next time...my skillet is an 8')



Preheat the oven to 350. Line a 10 inch cast-iron skillet with foil, and spray the foil with cooking spray.



I a large mixing bowl, stir the sugar with the melted butter.  Beat in eggs one at a time and stir well.  Sift the flour and salt onto the batter. Stir well.  Add the flavoring and stir well.  Pour the batter into the foil lined skillet.  Top with the almonds and the remaining 2 TBS of sugar. (****)



Bake until slightly browned on top.  About 35 minutes.  Cool the shortbread in the skillet.  When cool, use the foil to remove from the skillet.  Remove foil and place on plate...cut into wedges and enjoy.


----------



## 1beezer (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks. This looks delishious.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks good to me...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 23, 2013)

I am going to do it without nuts and with Vanilla this weekend.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Kathryn,

I wonder if adding Disoranno Almond Liqueur would kick it up a notch!? Will give it a try.


----------



## roller (Jan 23, 2013)

I put nuts in things not take them out...lol


----------



## go4abliss (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Im going to make this. Hope mines looks as good as your
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## 1beezer (Jan 23, 2013)

I just made it. Still warming.


----------



## 1beezer (Jan 23, 2013)

OMG, I need a cigarette after eating some of that. I know I'll be making this again


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 23, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Thanks Kathryn,
> 
> I wonder if adding Disoranno Almond Liqueur would kick it up a notch!? Will give it a try.


Dont see why it wont work!  Vanilla and Almond Flavorings have a high alcohol content....that does too!


1beezer said:


> OMG, I need a cigarette after eating some of that. I know I'll be making this again


How did it turn out?  From what I am reading...it was the yummmmm factor like I had!


----------



## 1beezer (Jan 24, 2013)

It was really good. My GF really liked it as well. Thank you.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 24, 2013)

Glad it worked and "did you proud"!  With all of the great foods we smoke...gotta have dessert!

Kat


----------



## chef willie (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds good...have the ingredients out to make it today. Looking around for some likker to try in and have a ripe banana to add as well....lol


----------



## smoking b (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey thanks for the recipe! I have it baking in the oven right now along with a German cake I whipped up from scratch. I should be good on desserts for a little while


----------



## smoking b (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok done & sampled.













PICT0373.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 25, 2013






The almond shortbread.













PICT0371.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 25, 2013






Closer view.













PICT0365.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 25, 2013






The German cake - ready to fold in the egg whites.













PICT0368.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 25, 2013






Perfect!

The almond shortbread is very tasty & I will be making it again for sure (as well as the German cake - I make it quite frequently). Thanks again for the recipe Kat!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 25, 2013)

I forgot to add that I didn't have any almond extract & didn't feel like taking the long road trip to get some so I used some really good vanilla extract in place of it. I am not by any stretch of the imagination a baking expert but it seemed to work ok...


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 25, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Ok done & sampled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They both looked delish! Now you have to share the German one! Deal?


----------



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> They both looked delish! Now you have to share the German one! Deal?


Fair enough  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I put it in a new thread so I didn't hijack yours any more than I already have.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I already ate over half that almond shortbread - I can't stay out of it!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 26, 2013)

I am going to try Vanilla this weekend. I am glad you liked it! Hijack away! When ya have great Q.....gotta have great dessert too.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, this looks really good.

Kat, you and B are killin me with these sweets recipes...LOL - but I'll die happy!

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 26, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Wow, this looks really good.
> 
> Kat, you and B are killin me with these sweets recipes...LOL - but I'll die happy!
> 
> Bill



This recipe was just too good and too easy not to share! Thanks for looking!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks delicious....sigh...My sugar is going off the chart this morning...

Actually it is getting up today..had half a slice of chocolate mousse cake last nite... I am paying for it today...

      Craig


----------



## candycoated (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks really good, think pecans would work too? I got a bunch of pecans for Christmas.

Haha, and a mess load of Louisiana jasmine rice. ;p


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 27, 2013)

candycoated said:


> Looks really good, think pecans would work too? I got a bunch of pecans for Christmas.
> Haha, and a mess load of Louisiana jasmine rice. ;p



Lady Mel.....pecans would work for sure! Instead of just the 2 tbs of sugar to sprinkle on top...put cinnamon sugar with the pecans! Wanna see!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Good morning Kat!

I was a little busy yesterday but got up this morning thinking I was either going to make your shortbread or Smokin B's German cake.

So, I conducted a poll and showed Trevor and Steph the Q-views of both and the decision went to the shortbread.  Will definitely do B's German cake later.

I don't have a cast iron skillet (go figure) but I think I have something that will work.

I'll let you know how it turns out.

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 27, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Good morning Kat!
> 
> I was a little busy yesterday but got up this morning thinking I was either going to make your shortbread or Smokin B's German cake.
> 
> ...



Cool....let me know how y'all like it! Gonna do B's cake today or tomorrow.


----------



## pwillie (Jan 27, 2013)

I just finished making it too.  Turned out wonderful............Thanks


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 27, 2013)

Tarbaby said:


> I just finished making it too.  Turned out wonderful............Thanks


Yeehaw!  I am so glad everyone likes it!  I am going to do a thread about my home-made biscuits here in a minute.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Kat!

This was quick and delicious!  I took a few pics, kinda bad. Need a new camera but here ya go.

Tools of the trade













100_4319.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Jan 27, 2013






Ready for the oven













100_4320.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Jan 27, 2013






Out of the oven













100_4321.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Jan 27, 2013






On the plate and sliced.













100_4322.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Jan 27, 2013






We LOVE it!  Trevor is already on his second piece!!!!

I can't keep this in the house...I better take half next door.

Thanks Kat!!!!  I'll send out my Taco Soup recipe shortly - should go good with your biscuits.

Bill


----------



## 1beezer (Jan 27, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Hey Kat!
> 
> This was quick and delicious!  I took a few pics, kinda bad. Need a new camera but here ya go.
> 
> ...


Bill,

Taco soup recipe? Was it a PM or a soup post? Curious minds would like to know :)

Bob


----------



## smoking b (Jan 27, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Hey Kat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good! Mine is gone already  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Looks like your computer lives in a dangerous spot


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 27, 2013)

1beezer said:


> Bill,
> 
> Taco soup recipe? Was it a PM or a soup post? Curious minds would like to know :)
> 
> Bob


Sorry beezer.  I haven't posted it yet.

Was going to grab some Q-view while preparing and I'll post the recipe then.

Sorry for misleading... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 27, 2013)

Taco soup is better than Chili and we love it!


----------



## 1beezer (Jun 23, 2013)

Made it again yesterday to go with my ribs. That was it. That was the meal. The flavor doesn't get old.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 23, 2013)

1beezer said:


> Made it again yesterday to go with my ribs. That was it. That was the meal. The flavor doesn't get old.


This is the bomb!  Easy too and that is even better!

Kat


----------

